# tac_plus config



## andrewm659 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I'm trying to configure tac_plus on FreeBSD 11 inside a jail using ezjails.  I have it mostly setup and am able make it work using cleartext password but can't get it working using the /etc/passwd.  

Has anyone else gotten this working using this configuration method?  I would like to eventually implement this using PAM but baby steps first.  I saw an old post stating that FreeBSD doesn't use the formating as linux in the /etc/passwd but that post was from quite a while ago.  I would think that has been fixed.


----------

